# Aide: macintosh SE/30



## Grencer (2 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai récemment récupéré un macintosh SE/30, mais j'ai un problème, je ne m'y connais pas du tout dans ce type d'ordinateurs, alors voila ma question, comment le configurer ! Quand j'essaye de l'allumer un carte mémoire s'affiche avec un point d'interrogation clignotant, j'ai essayé de trouver réponse sur les différents sites et forums mais aucune explication claire ne m'a été fournie.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Novembre 2011)

Ça n'est pas une carte mémoire, mais l'image d'un dossier affublé d'un point d'interrogation clignotant. Ça signifie simplement que la machine n'a pas trouvé de système valide, et ne peut donc pas démarrer. Il te faut donc lui installer un système. Cette machine peut supporter tous les systèmes compris entre le 6.0.3 et le 7.5.5.

Vu qu'en général, elle n'est pas dotée de beaucoup de mémoire (souvent pas plus de 4 Mo), un 7.0 serait pas mal, je pense.

Si tu n'es pas familier avec cette machine, je vais t'indiquer ce qui est à l'origine de la "mort" d'un grand nombre d'entre elles, dont le mien (non non, chez celui qui me l'avait acheté lorsque je l'ai revendu ) : c'est le débranchement intempestif du clavier ou de la souris alors que la machine est allumée. Son contrôleur ADB ne le supporte généralement pas. La machine fonctionne toujours, mais ne peut plus rien recevoir ni du clavier ni de la souris, ce qui la rend donc totalement inopérante.

Donc fais bien attention à ne pas te prendre les pieds ou quoi que ce soit d'autres dans ces câbles.

Si tu as des soucis pour lui trouver un système, fais le moi savoir, je dispose de deux jeux de disquettes du système 7.0.1 (sur des disquettes d'origine Apple, en prime), et n'ai plus aucune machine susceptible de les utiliser. Je peux donc t'en céder un (gratuitement, tu n'as que les timbres à payer).

Si tu es intéressé, passe moi un message privé.


----------



## iMacounet (2 Novembre 2011)

Je n'ai pas trop compris ton message Pascal, avec le port ADB.

Son problème me ferais plus penser que le disque dur est "collé" et il ne veut plus démarrer.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Novembre 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Je n'ai pas trop compris ton message Pascal, avec le port ADB.
> 
> Son problème me ferais plus penser que le disque dur est "collé" et il ne veut plus démarrer.



Tu ne sais pas ce qu'a son disque dur, on sait juste que la Mac ne trouve pas de système dessus, ça ne veut pas dire qu'il soit H.S., il a pu être formaté, ou partiellement effacé, ou endommagé "logiquement", pas nécessairement "physiquement", même si ça reste possible. Et pour l'ADB, ça n'a rien à voir, je voulais juste le prévenir, parce que c'est probablement la première cause de destruction de ce modèle de machine (un Mac sans clavier ni souris, essaie d'en faire quelque chose ), les câbles de clavier ou de souris débranchés "à la volée", par accident ou inadvertance alors que la machine est sous tension.

Sur des modèles plus récents, la protection de ces ports a été renforcée (mais n'a jamais été absolue, ils étaient juste "moins sensibles"), mais sur tous les Mac "monocorps" à écran de 9 pouces, du moins, ceux qui avaient l'ADB, donc à partir du SE, il était hyper fragile, et s'il claquait, le seul remède était le changement de carte mère (autant dire "bon pour le pilon").


----------



## cdbvs (5 Novembre 2011)

Salut Pascal 77, c'est vraiment de la balle cette information!


Ca résous donc un de mes nombreux problèmes dont celui-ci.
Il m'est déjà arrivé de détruire des Mac monobloc sans comprendre pourquoi.
Bien qu'elle ne m'était pas destinée, un grand merci pour cette information  


**********************
Salut Grencer, c'est Cdbvs.


Ton SE30 à de grandes facultés, bien qu'en 2011 on pourrait facilement être convaincu du contraire.
Le problème primordiale est qu'il est fragile comme le dis Pascal 77.

Sinon il peux fonctionner avec un système Mac Os 6.0.3 à 7.5.5. 

Peux de systèmes Macintosh sont aujourd'hui libre. En principe si rien n'a changé: Les systèmes 7.5.5 à 10.6.x sont protégés; Les versions plus anciennes devraient être libres, toute fois cela n'est pas sur. Les sites Apple en FTP qui proposent des systèmes libres et authentifiés Apple avec certitude sont les sites internet qui ont un numéro de ping qui commence par 17 _(l'adresse ftp ou html). _C'est un peu du charabia, mais c'est pour t'informer que certains sites proposent officiellement des systèmes d'exploitations en ligne. Et pour rester en conformité avec les chartes des forums sur les lois du copyrighting et ne pas faire de piraterie, je préfère te donner cette information.

Ce lien est un lien officiel.
Il te permettra de télécharger la version 6.0.3, 6.0.5 ou 6.0.8 compatible avec ton Mac SE/30. Il te faudra télécharger les liens sur un Macintosh qui peux emporter un lecteur disquette 1,44mo, les décompresser avec Stuffit Expender, puis créer des disquettes grâce à l'utilitaire DiskCopy 6.x. Et insérer les disquettes dans le Mac Se/30 pour installer le système sur ton disque dur.

Les versions 7.0 et 7.0.1 sont aussi en téléchargement sur des sites officiels Apple.

Cette page officielle te permettras aussi de réaliser certaines petites choses.
Comme de trouver de petites applications et utilitaires pour ton Mac SE/30.

Certains se sont défoncés pour réaliser des choses étranges avec le Se/30. Je ne l'ai jamais tenté car c'est hardcore comme bidouille, en plus il faut les 32mo de ram que peut emporter le Mac Se/30 et enfin, même si le Mac Se/30 est totalement désuet, cette méthode est illégale. Mais elle reste suffisamment surprenante pour être regardée. Un Se/30 sous mac OS 9.0, ça me la coupe toujours :afraid:

Tu peux aussi mettre un lecteur cdrom sur le Mac Se/30. Un cdrom 8x max que tu démarres toujours en 1er. 
Il faut que tu utilises au minimum Mac Os 7.0.1 et que tu mettes cette extension dans le dossier extension de ton système. Ca tiens sur une disquette 1,44mo avec un système 7.0.1.

Voilà.
Amuses toi bien et à la prochaine.

Cdbvs


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2011)

cdbvs a dit:


> Peux de systèmes Macintosh sont aujourd'hui libre. En principe si rien n'a changé: Les systèmes 7.5.5 à 10.6.x sont protégés; Les versions plus anciennes devraient être libres, toute fois cela n'est pas sur.



Rectification : aucun système Macintosh n'est "libre", par contre, tous ces systèmes, du premier au 7.5.5 *inclus* sont gratuits, et ça n'est qu'à partir du 7.6 que la licence d'utilisation n'est plus concédée gratuitement par Apple (qui met gracieusement à disposition sur son site le système 7.5.3 ainsi que la mise à jour 7.5.5). Pour préciser un peu les choses, Apple mets gracieusement à disposition la licence d'utilisation de tous les systèmes antérieurs au retour de Steve Jobs chez Apple (le 7.6 était le premier dans lequel il ait mis son nez).

"Libre" et "gratuit", ça n'est absolument pas la même chose. "Libre", le logiciel est laissé à la disposition de la communauté sous la condition que celle ci fasse retour des modifications qu'elle lui apporte (une licence comme GNU, par exemple). "Gratuit", seule la licence d'utilisation est concédée, mais il est interdit de modifier le logiciel, et même de le désassembler pour en consulter le code.



cdbvs a dit:


> Ton SE30 à de grandes facultés



Bon, faut pas exagérer non plus, c'est vrai que c'est une machine intéressante, mais dans le cadre d'une utilisation de type "collectionneur nostalgique". Ne vas pas penser que je n'aime pas cette machine (ça a été mon premier Mac "à moi", tous ceux qui me sont passé dans les mains avant étaient ceux de la boite où je bossais), mais il faut être conscient qu'elle est totalement dépassée.

Ah, autre chose, bien qu'elle gère l'adressage 32 bits, sa ROM n'est pas "32 bits clean", et pour utiliser des applications ne supportant pas l'adressage 24 bits, il faut utiliser une extension nommée "Mode32" qui doit être sur le site d'Apple, mais qu'on peut aussi trouver ici.

D'ailleurs, le site de mon lien est une mine à explorer pour animer ces anciennes machines.


----------



## Grencer (5 Novembre 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces infos !


----------

